# Rumour - Next Chevy Corvette to offer small-displacement turbo V8



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

> Just how small, exactly? TDB reports that the next Corvette's European-style V8 could measure in at just over 3.0 liters, using an overhead-cam setup and dry sump oil system. With the aid of turbocharging, unnamed GM sources expect that this engine will deliver "in excess of 400 horsepower," or about 125 hp per liter. What's more, the smaller V8 could be of the extremely high-revving nature, with TDB citing that engine revs could handle up to 10,000 RPM.


Next Chevy Corvette to offer small-displacement turbo V8 — Autoblog

Obviously with only around 400HP it won't be the flagship model, the current ZR1 makes much more than that.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

sound slike they're trying to apease both the gear heads and the ricers.

3 liter turbo reminds me of an open wheel car. 10K RPM with low power and low weight for the ricers, and a big small block for us gearheads.


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

I guess it would be the cheapest vette you could buy, if it turnes out to be true. cause the stock base 2011 coupe makes around 430hp. acording to chevy's specs. dont know how well it would do though. Dont think I would wont that type of enige in a vette. If I could ever afford one anyways.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

And if they install the electric steering system they used in the Malibu's and other government motors cars the new Corvette will be a pos too 
After 48 years of being alive I have come to the conclusion that electronics and cars DO NOT belong together.
Just for a test I ripped all the computer crap off of my 2001 Jeep wrangler it has a 2.5L engine, I installed a carb took off the cat and all the sensors, the combines city and highway mileage went from 14 mpg to 20 hwy, so I took it to a shop and had the tail pipe sniffed, and guess what. MY tunning of the carb puts out LESS emissions than all the computer crap on the Jeep did. PLUS I can now run gasoline, corn liqueur, E10, E85, the fuel they pass off as gas nowadays, or any thing else that will pass through the jets and not clog the carb.
Hows THAT for fuel savings?


Oh I have more power too


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> And if they install the electric steering system they used in the Malibu's and other government motors cars the new Corvette will be a pos too
> After 48 years of being alive I have come to the conclusion that electronics and cars DO NOT belong together.
> Just for a test I ripped all the computer crap off of my 2001 Jeep wrangler it has a 2.5L engine, I installed a carb took off the cat and all the sensors, the combines city and highway mileage went from 14 mpg to 20 hwy, so I took it to a shop and had the tail pipe sniffed, and guess what. MY tunning of the carb puts out LESS emissions than all the computer crap on the Jeep did. PLUS I can now run gasoline, corn liqueur, E10, E85, the fuel they pass off as gas nowadays, or any thing else that will pass through the jets and not clog the carb.
> Hows THAT for fuel savings?
> ...



Could that be done to a 2005 GMC Canyon with the 3.5L 5 sp?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My son washed his Z28 last Saturday.....then I found out why. A bunch of guys get together at local shopping centers to show off their cars.....:grin:. They do a few burn-outs to impress each other and compare cars....:1angel:

Speaking of Corvettes.....this one was there doing a few burn-outs. I have never seen an 8 second street machine......even top fuel dragsters had a hard task to make that kinda time when I was a teen.

YouTube - ‪World's fastest IRS Corvette Record Run then picking up the kids at school‬‏

The kid said it was a 7 second Vette......don't know if they've had better runs since this vid.....I'm seeing 8's. To me it seems they need a slightly taller gear and a harder shifting tranny....:4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Wonder if they will offer the 3 Ltr Turbo as a crate engine??


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

charlie1776 said:


> Could that be done to a 2005 GMC Canyon with the 3.5L 5 sp?


The only thing you can do to that is give it a descent burial. Taking the computer crap off of ANY G M ( government motors ) vehicle ruins the engine


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, that sucks.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I take back part of my last post. MOST GM engines are ruined if you remove the computer controlled stuff, some of the older ones will run if the computers are removed, but you have to change the intake, and rewire every thing, plus plug off every port and hole that the engine has in it. That depends on if you can FIND parts to replace the ones you remove.


----------



## Jmarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I think we should all wait and see what Chevrolet makers are planning to bring in the coming days.Its a bit early to say anything.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

> (Reuters) - General Motors Co's quarterly profit nearly doubled, beating expectations, as the top U.S. automaker took a larger share of sales globally and raised prices on its vehicles.
> 
> Coming out of bankruptcy, GM Chief Executive Dan Akerson and other executives said the company had stripped out enough costs to recession-proof the business so it could thrive even in a weak auto market. The industry's sales slump in the second quarter and the risk of a double-dip recession could provide the first major test for that claim.


GM profit nearly doubles on stronger pricing - Yahoo! News


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

what gets me is where did they cut what to get that much of a profit?
Safety or quality?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . Sold a lot of cars apparently!!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good..more Fords and Chrysler's left for me to choose form.
After that episode with the Malibu I'll be damed if I ever own another GM.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I never cared much for 'em . . I did like their engines . . but a lot of folks seem to buy them.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

City of Va beach bought me a brand new 2011 Chevy pickup. 3500 tool bin on the back 6L vortech engine, runs rough all the time at idle and the check engine light came on for the first three months I had it, every time it went to the garage for the engine light they couldn't find the problem, I fixed it one day at the shop in less than 5 minutes, it STILL isles rough, like it has a serious miss in one of the cylinders, it has to be GM's software cause my wifes 2011 Jeep liberty runs smooth ans silk under ANY condition.


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Saw a Z06 with a 7.1 the other day. That is bigger than most truck engines what is the point ?


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

M3 guy, that's more my style. Corvettes are chintzy cheap cars but good fun. I like the 405hp z06, but waiting for a new one or a zr1 to show up at the shop so I can drive it. Would never own one but not going to bad mouth one. I have seen the taillights of a few vettes over the years


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Scottg1 said:


> M3 guy, that's more my style. Corvettes are chintzy cheap cars but good fun. I like the 405hp z06, but waiting for a new one or a zr1 to show up at the shop so I can drive it. Would never own one but not going to bad mouth one. I have seen the taillights of a few vettes over the years


Yeah the owner sounded like he wasn't short on fun driving experiences other than the car being too fast for him. Quite the rim and tire setup too, he had 275 wide 20" in the front 325 wide 20" in the back biggest rubber I think I've ever seen on a street car


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

A few years ago I ended up behind a Lamborghini Murcielago at the lights; the rear tires on that looked huge! Just looked it up now and they have 335 wide on the back as standard.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

That's why most guys who own those cars drive slow. When it costs you $1000 to replace your rear tires every couple months, thats a lot of money that could have gone to new gold chains or implants for your wife. Sorry had to make that joke. It's a huge pain pushing a car with big rubber like that, those tires create so much friction that even light cars can take 2 people to push them on flat surface. Even worse on race tires


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Scottg1 said:


> That's why most guys who own those cars drive slow. When it costs you $1000 to replace your rear tires every couple months, thats a lot of money that could have gone to new gold chains or implants for your wife. Sorry had to make that joke. It's a huge pain pushing a car with big rubber like that, those tires create so much friction that even light cars can take 2 people to push them on flat surface. Even worse on race tires


:laugh: I don't think this guy cared for Implants if you know what I mean, I shouldn't talk half the BMW community is pretty :wink: anyways. The whole thing just seemed a bit silly for a street car.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, I get what you mean. Takes all kinds though. Some people need a geo metro as a street car and others claim they Need a zr1. Personally I need a jacked up, 4x4, 1900hp el camino. Lol. Seriously. At least the vette has cup holders. I have had to order the cup holders from Bavarian or wedge it between the seatbelt and me. Never get styrofoam. You know why if it's happened to you.
But the BMWs are more fun.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Scottg1 said:


> Personally I need a jacked up, 4x4, 1900hp el camino.


Slightly jacked up, 4x4, 360HP (stock) 5.7L V8 'el camino' style vehicle:



















More info - HSV Avalanche - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I just need something to make errands with......:grin: Currently running 245's but have gone up to 265's.....but I drive a van. They look kinda funny with small tires....:laugh:

GM could revert back to their very first OHV V8.......introduced in 1955 with 265cid. The engineers were amazed at what they had created......then bumped it up to 283cid in '57. The design held on for many years and some components were interchangable even though the cid ranged from 265 to 350 for the same basic engine. 

All in all, I'm a smallblock fan.....but the bigger engines will catch you and go around about halfway down the quarter.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

That Holden thing is cool. Dont you guys call them 'utes over there. I swear I saw a Mercedes turned into one in a recent publication. I like it, I like fast wagons too


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Weget a good view of 'vettes in the cobra . . . in the rear view mirror!!!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Scottg1 said:


> That Holden thing is cool. Dont you guys call them 'utes over there. I swear I saw a Mercedes turned into one in a recent publication. I like it, I like fast wagons too


Yes, they are "utes". And it was a BMW not a Merc:


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

reventon said:


> Yes, they are "utes". And it was a BMW not a Merc:


Ok, that is cool! I have not seen that. The one I saw was in car and driver, an older 600sel based thing. 
The BMW ute on the ring. in America it would have beer cans and shovels falling out of it


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Scottg1 said:


> Yeah, I get what you mean. Takes all kinds though. Some people need a geo metro as a street car and others claim they Need a zr1. Personally I need a jacked up, 4x4, 1900hp el camino. Lol. Seriously. At least the vette has cup holders. I have had to order the cup holders from Bavarian or wedge it between the seatbelt and me. Never get styrofoam. You know why if it's happened to you.
> But the BMWs are more fun.


Yeah I need to trade in for something a little bigger. 










Almost bought one of these instead of the M3 some days I really wish I had still got 300 horsepower, but way more useful.


----------

